# butterLONDON Summer Holiday Bespoke Collection 2013



## Dalylah (Apr 3, 2013)

butterLONDON has released their Summer Holiday Bespoke Collection for 2013. These are available online and in stores now. Are any of these tempting you?









The collection includes:





Bit Faker

Source: Love For Lacquer





Champers

Source: Love For Lacquer





Marbs

Source: Love For Lacquer





Poole

Source: Love For Lacquer





Sunbaker

Source: Love For Lacquer





Bobby Dazzler

Source: Love For Lacquer


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poole! I die!


----------



## diana16 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am in LOVE with Poole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bit faker is another pretty one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in love


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2013)

Me too!!! I have so many shade along Poole's range but I *need* them ALL!



> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poole! I die!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me too!!! I have so many shade along Poole's range but I *need* them ALL!


 lmao I know me too! XD same with pink-coral shades, I have so many, but I still want more!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

Poole and Champs! Similar colors I already have, but whatever lol. Those two are Beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I know me too! XD same with pink-coral shades, I have so many, but I still want more!!!


 Me three.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 4, 2013)

I want Poole! 





My husband says he hates blue nail polish but I love blue, it its my favorite! Julep Michelle is my goto "black"! I get so many compliments when I wear blues!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want Poole!
> 
> ...


 I love blues, I don't know why I buy so many blues but I need to add poole to my list.


----------



## diana16 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want Poole!
> 
> ...


my bf hates that shade of blue lol idk why but he just does, either way i still wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my bf hates that shade of blue lol idk why but he just does, either way i still wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lmao my bf loves blue on my nail for some reason XD Any shade XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

The only shade the hubby hates is black. I love black every once in a while, so I just tell him not to stare at my nails.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit faker is my favorite one. It looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bit faker is my favorite one. It looks so pretty!


 It looks like rose gold to me therefore I need it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

These are just gorgeous! Especially loving Poole, Bobby Dazzler and Champers!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 15, 2013)

I like *[SIZE=130%]Butter London Scoundrel [/SIZE]*color it suits my nails and I second Poole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

